# Sunday's Show and Tell...8/5/18



## jd56 (Aug 5, 2018)

August already!
Where did the summer go?

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not. Please, include pictures as we do love pictures.

Found this 60s Flightliner, not that I need it.
Does have the springer front fork.
Believe it or not, it's got to go.






Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mazdaflyer (Aug 5, 2018)

A Schwinn...Phantom.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 5, 2018)

I’m visiting my family in Connecticut and we stopped in a few of my favorite antique stores. In one I found this 67 Schwinn Midget! It matches my 67 stingray so now my daughter and I have matching Rays!


----------



## stoney (Aug 5, 2018)

My rarest find in a while. May 1963 Stingray. Some of you may of already seen it posted in Stingray Muscle bike. Bought from the original owner. I didn't even have time to enjoy it. A member offered me a price that I was very happy with. It is sold.


----------



## morton (Aug 5, 2018)

Weather here has been miserable for about the last 8 months.  Day after day, weed after week in incessent high winds.  Many days of wind in excess of 20mph with gusts up to 40.  Last week it was nothing but rain, rain, and more rain.  Two nights ago we got 5 inches in about 8 hours and that's not counting the coninuous heavy rains for the  two prior weeks. Depris everwhere, roads closed, etc. I don't mind a little rain, but monsoon downpours and winds that blow you into traffic are just too much so when I saw this at a yard sale for $5 I couldn't pass it up. Timer, resistance control, and speedo didn't work but I fixed them and have aleady used it 5 times this past week when the weather prohibited riding.

Not nearly as much fun as being on the road but at least I got some exercise.  Serial number indicates made in 1973, so I guess you could say it got a makeover for it's 45th birthday.


----------



## vincev (Aug 5, 2018)

I always like plaid picnic things to put in the station wagon...........the really unusual piece is the BBQ all the way to the left.These are really hard to find because they didnt hold up and the paint would burn.,,,,,,,,


----------



## stoney (Aug 5, 2018)

Cool, that piece caught my eye right away. I was wondering what all the holes were.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 5, 2018)

morton said:


> Weather here has been miserable for about the last 8 months.  Day after day, weed after week in incessent high winds.  Many days of wind in excess of 20mph with gusts up to 40.  Last week it was nothing but rain, rain, and more rain.  Two nights ago we got 5 inches in about 8 hours and that's not counting the coninuous heavy rains for the  two prior weeks. Depris everwhere, roads closed, etc. I don't mind a little rain, but monsoon downpours and winds that blow you into traffic are just too much so when I saw this at a yard sale for $5 I couldn't pass it up. Timer, resistance control, and speedo didn't work but I fixed them and have aleady used it 5 times this past week when the weather prohibited riding.
> 
> Not nearly as much fun as being on the road but at least I got some exercise.  Serial number indicates made in 1973, so I guess you could say it got a makeover for it's 45th birthday.
> 
> ...


----------



## T.J. Higgins (Aug 5, 2018)

Picked up a 1973 caboose camper made by semaphore Industries.  Only seen the old ads for these, By the side of the road for sale.  Had to drag it home.


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 5, 2018)

1938 Schwinn found me! Got a call, went to look at it and its mine. This bike collecting is easy! Ha!


----------



## stoney (Aug 5, 2018)

schwinndoggy said:


> 1938 Schwinn found me! Got a call, went to look at it and its mine. This bike collecting is easy! Ha!
> 
> View attachment 848283
> 
> ...




Big ole set of bars there.


----------



## John G04 (Aug 5, 2018)

schwinndoggy said:


> 1938 Schwinn found me! Got a call, went to look at it and its mine. This bike collecting is easy! Ha!
> 
> View attachment 848283
> 
> ...




Wow thats nice!


----------



## iceman (Aug 5, 2018)

1968 CCM Rambler Scrambler with a Sachs torpedo 2 speed hub, all original except for the front tube.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 5, 2018)

I've been busy working on my sister's childhood bike so i haven't had money for Delta lights or anything else but this Delta light display popped up here this morning and I wasn't about to pass it up , regardless of the paint loss. I couldn't believe it was listed for 70 minutes before i saw it and nobody bought it.

I had all the decals reproduced, they will be here tomorrow . Here are the fork darts that are available now, in the first pic.   these are 2 mill vinyl stickers not water slide . They are very nice and very thin like water slide decals  without a large boarder around the actual art. The second pic. is the proofs i was emailed for approval, only everything in black will be white  and  everything in white is the clear. 
And the next 5 pics. are the pics. that i sent for reproduction


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Aug 5, 2018)

WHAT COMES IN THE MAIL.. MY DAD From the Outer Banks of N.C,,,Then leaf springs,shackles.and shocks for my 56 Chevy Wagon,plus oil cans and knuckle guards,,and that was just over two weeks


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Aug 5, 2018)

*PS Thanks jd56 ,,this is my favorite thread on The Cabe.And when I went to get my Pop off the Banks,,it marked the 76th time Ive flown in and out of NORFOLK VA from SF and went to Phamton *Works for the first time a few weeks ago,,and loved it
THANKS AGAIN 
RUDY


----------



## stoney (Aug 5, 2018)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> WHAT COMES IN THE MAIL.. MY DAD From the Outer Banks of N.C,,,Then leaf springs,shackles.and shocks for my 56 Chevy Wagon,plus oil cans and knuckle guards,,and that was just over two weeks
> 
> View attachment 848407
> 
> ...




Thanks for pics RUDY. Love looking at all the goodies.


----------



## Cheezer (Aug 5, 2018)

A lesson in patients paid off and was finally able to get this ND cabinet, I spotted this back on memorial day in a local estate sale guys warehouse, buried behind a ton of unsold sale stuff. He wouldnt let me get it , safety issues / liability said i had to wait until he cleaned out the space. So after weeks of calling him i was finally able to get it.




Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheezer (Aug 5, 2018)

And got this cool European tradesmans cycle truck at the Portland swap, thinking its British 






Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 5, 2018)

schwinndoggy said:


> 1938 Schwinn found me! Got a call, went to look at it and its mine. This bike collecting is easy! Ha!
> 
> View attachment 848283
> 
> ...



Lucky dog!! Nice triple steps too!!


----------



## jd56 (Aug 5, 2018)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *PS Thanks jd56 ,,this is my favorite thread on The Cabe.And when I went to get my Pop off the Banks,,it marked the 76th time Ive flown in and out of NORFOLK VA from SF and went to Phamton *Works for the first time a few weeks ago,,and loved it
> THANKS AGAIN
> RUDY



Well next time, call me and I'll get you my address so you (and your pops) can come to the house and I can show off my meager collection. Or just hang for a bit.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 5, 2018)

T.J. Higgins said:


> Picked up a 1973 caboose camper made by semaphore Industries.  Only seen the old ads for these, By the side of the road for sale.  Had to drag it home.View attachment 848275
> View attachment 848273View attachment 848274



That is just plain cool !!!


----------



## Jay81 (Aug 5, 2018)

67 Murray Wildcat Craigslist find yesterday.
Cleaned up a lot nicer than I thought it would. (Finished cleaning after pics were taken, wheels cleaned up nice too)
Chain tread tire on the front and Silver Star cheater slick on the back.


















Couple flea market finds, stamped steel sign and another vintage 12" crescent wrench




Found this Dahon folding bike at a garage sale on the way home from the flea market. Got it tuned up and will take it when we go camping next weekend





And my awesome wife made me this shirt.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 5, 2018)

iceman said:


> 1968 CCM Rambler Scrambler with a Sachs torpedo 2 speed hub, all original except for the front tube.View attachment 848362
> View attachment 848363
> 
> View attachment 848364
> ...



How are those Duomatics ? I have an original 1970/71 CCM men's Galaxie "loop frame" 28" one speed I picked up in B.C. a while back. Think'n that 2 speed would be cool and keep it all CCM. Thanks - Frank


----------



## Awhipple (Aug 5, 2018)

Cheezer said:


> And got this cool European tradesmans cycle truck at the Portland swap, thinking its British
> View attachment 848440View attachment 848441
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk



I hope you are going to clean that up and ride it.


----------



## Colby john (Aug 5, 2018)

New sidecar


----------



## deepsouth (Aug 5, 2018)

schwinndoggy said:


> 1938 Schwinn found me! Got a call, went to look at it and its mine. This bike collecting is easy! Ha!
> 
> View attachment 848283
> 
> ...




Nice bike!!!


----------



## Cheezer (Aug 5, 2018)

Awhipple said:


> I hope you are going to clean that up and ride it.



Hope to, a bit of a monster to transport though [emoji123]

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 5, 2018)

So yesterday was a great day picking. Started with an 1885 Highwheeler, a girls Airflow,  a 24” near mint fleet with a tank light rear rack, a 2 tone blue schwinn deluxe hornet but a middleweight, morrow cabinet , TOC bike stands, TOC lamp, schwinn neon sign an oakley aluminum cabinet and much more.  What a day!!!

Mike


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 5, 2018)

Phattiremike said:


> So yesterday was a great day picking. Started with an 1885 Highwheeler, a girls Airflow,  a 24” near mint fleet with a tank light rear rack, a 2 tone blue schwinn deluxe hornet but a middleweight, morrow cabinet , TOC bike stands, TOC lamp, schwinn neon sign an oakley aluminum cabinet and much more.  What a day!!!
> 
> Mike
> 
> ...





That BLue/blue Middleweight is killer!


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 5, 2018)

I only was able to grab one this week. 55ish wasp.


----------



## iceman (Aug 5, 2018)

Frankandpam, re the doumatic hub. I have had a few and they work good,however I would rather S/A three speed.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 5, 2018)

Phattiremike said:


> So yesterday was a great day picking. Started with an 1885 Highwheeler, a girls Airflow,  a 24” near mint fleet with a tank light rear rack, a 2 tone blue schwinn deluxe hornet but a middleweight, morrow cabinet , TOC bike stands, TOC lamp, schwinn neon sign an oakley aluminum cabinet and much more.  What a day!!!
> 
> Mike
> 
> ...



Score! Some great stuff Mike. Love the Ordinary and that girls Shelby built WF is da bomb! V/r Shawn


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Aug 5, 2018)

Great stuff Mike


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 5, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> That BLue/blue Middleweight is killer!



If I sell it i’ll Let you know.


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 5, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Score! Some great stuff Mike. Love the Ordinary and that girls Shelby built WF is da bomb! V/r Shawn



.







Freqman1 said:


> Score! Some great stuff Mike. Love the Ordinary and that girls Shelby built WF is da bomb! V/r Shawn[/QUOTE
> The western flyer is an untouched OG very cool blackwalls US Royal Chains I think.  I have an aluminum deluxe chain guard I may put on the bike.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Aug 5, 2018)

Went to pick up some koi fish up the street 
And this was out for the taking 

REMINGTON RAND 





Some rifle butts






Now the question is 
What to do with these rifle parts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankster41 (Aug 5, 2018)

Got this Vim bicycle


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 5, 2018)

iceman said:


> Frankandpam, re the doumatic hub. I have had a few and they work good,however I would rather S/A three speed.



Thanks for the info !


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 5, 2018)

Found this Colson Rover sidewalk bike locally, and cheap. Thinkin' it's a wall hanger, but still cool. And it does have the Colson headbadge, so it is a keeper.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 6, 2018)

Took a little road trip. Wife Needed to get out of town for the day....


----------



## MarkKBike (Aug 6, 2018)

Last weekend I picked up this wood slab clock. Its fairly large and measures 29" at it widest point.  On the back side there is a tag that says "Wood from California" The wood is very heavy and weights about 20 pounds (Edit: 27 pounds, I just weighed it). Does anyone from that area know what type of tree it might have come from. I plan to give it to my father next time a gift is do, I think he will like it as he has a similar looking table in one of his rooms.





I also picked up this in-expensive pair of 10x50 binoculars for 6$. I have a small collection of nicer binoculars in various powers, and have been reading up lately on modifications people perform to make them better. I thought this would be a nice cheap set to practice on.





They were out of alignment when purchased, and were not very impressive at all. I already took them apart cleaned the lenses and mocked them back up together. After a little trial and error the image is much better now, but not as nice as some of my nicer pairs. Next I plan to paint the non reflective walls of the prisms black, and add in some rolled black paper tubes, and just use them as a experiment to practice up on some modifications I have read about. I just want to see how well I might be able to get them to perform, and also see first hand what effect the various modifications may have.

Once done, I plan to keep them as a beater set. They will live in my car, and be used when I take the canoe out fishing.


----------



## marching_out (Aug 6, 2018)

Finally picked up a few things last week after a long dry spell. The Stingray owners manual and Predator marketing piece came from a bike shop that is in the process of going out of business. The owner said he had the good stuff at his house and told me to give him a call in September. The Suburban is in incredible condition. Couldn't have been ridden more than a handful of times.

I picked it up on an online auction.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Aug 7, 2018)

MarkKBike said:


> Last weekend I picked up this wood slab clock. Its fairly large and measures 29" at it widest point.  On the back side there is a tag that says "Wood from California" The wood is very heavy and weights about 20 pounds (Edit: 27 pounds, I just weighed it). Does anyone from that area know what type of tree it might have come from. I plan to give it to my father next time a gift is do, I think he will like it as he has a similar looking table in one of his rooms.
> 
> View attachment 849055
> 
> ...



The tree is a Redwood Burl,cut from the roots of a fallen redwood tree more the likely Northern Calif,,where rite now we are losing thousands a day due to wild fires


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 7, 2018)

Made an offer on this house, seller accepted but now I gotta sell mine. Lots of hurdles to jump yet, wish me luck


----------

